
Breed: a computer program that uses artificial evolution to grow sculptures - tca
http://www.xs4all.nl/~notnot/breed/Breed.html
======
samlittlewood
That reminds me of bismuth crystals:

[http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&source=imghp&q=...](http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&source=imghp&q=bismuth+crystal)

I think that is a result of it being one of the few substances other that
water that has a liquid phase that is denser than the solid.

------
henning
See also MIT's work on this:
<http://projects.csail.mit.edu/emergentDesign/genr8/>

This uses grammatical evolution, which is basically evolutionary computation
guided by a grammar. The Maya plugin GENR8 was originally implemented is
available for download on their website under an unclear license (assume it's
restrictive).

------
adriand
I don't know what it is, but there is something kind of strange and gross
about these sculptures. I'm not sure why I'm responding in that way, but I
find them both fascinating and somehow disturbing, as though I'm seeing a
little bit of the root of my own being, and it is mathematical and alien.

------
8675413215454
any guesses as to what 3d printer he's using?

~~~
steveklabnik
The metal ones are certainly ProMetal, but the SLS prints are generic enough I
couldn't tell you which one they were printed on specifically.

